# S10 5G ribbon cable SD storage



## DaMulta (Aug 6, 2019)

So I ended up with a S10 5g this year after having a Note 8(wasnt water proof), Note 9(no VOLTE on sprint) s10+(Screen to small with notch hidden) s10 5g almost perfect 6.5 in display with notch hidden. Added benefit my us snapdragon bootloader is unlocked.


‐----‐-------


One think that ticks me off is no SD card. I absolutely love everything about thisphone.(with the exception of no notification led)

Which made me wonder and I have LOOKED. I want a USBC ribbon cable cable that I can run inside my case on with a SD for added storage. Plus be able to plug into the ribbon cable with USB-C for charging.

Anywhere I could have this made or freaking buy. I have looked days for something like this.


----------



## killster1 (Aug 12, 2019)

such a cable exists? so cool. _Note 10_+ does have a microSD slot maybe that would just be easier than making such a cable  i cant imagine buying a galaxy with out a memory card slot, they have stooped to new low's taking it away.  Sorry i did spend a few mins looking at different cable solutions but nothing fits ;(


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 12, 2019)

Considering you'd need a controller between the USB-C and microSD card, I doubt you'll find such a device.
I know at some point, there were companies doing phone cases with extra SIM or maybe it was microSD card slots, but I don't think they were all that popular.
Here's how to DIY one for micro USB








						Phone Case With Built-in MicroSD Reader
					

Phone Case With Built-in MicroSD Reader: The introduction below is my rant about the lack of storage space on my phone and how I got inspired and motivated to create this project. Feel free to skip ahead and dive into the instruction starting at Step 1. Cellphone is an essential tool in ma…




					www.instructables.com


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2019)

Every Note past 7 were water proof.

Your battery consumption will skyrocket using device like that and it will be slow.

For those needs just carry around a good SD card reader.


----------

